# cleaning hunt coats



## samnpaddy (26 November 2009)

how do you get your hunt coat clean? i just use a stiff brush when any mud/dirt has dried but it still always looks scruffy!!

someone told me to put it in the washing machine on a cold rinse and then hang it up to dry - anyone tried that? could you do a gentle spin? the coat would be pretty wet and take ages to dry after a rinse i think!!!

anyway just wondered if anyone had any top tips for getting your hunt coat to look smart
x


----------



## JenHunt (26 November 2009)

I just use a stiff brush too, but if I have some really ingrained bits then I brush the worst off and then use a slightly damp sponge to get the mark out.

I know some folk who use a hosepipe on their jackets (but then they're hunt staff and have 2 coats so can wait a week for them to dry!)


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (26 November 2009)

I have a very stiff brush with very hard bristles. I wash my coat when I'm doing my tack and scrub it all over with very hot water and stiff brush. I don't use a huge amount of water - just enough to get mud off.

I leave it to dry hanging on back of chair next to radiator and then brush it over with nicer, softer brush before I next use it and its dry.


----------



## Enfys (26 November 2009)

Hang to dry, brush mud off. Also, if you steam them (in a bathroom) that seems to work, did for mine anyway. 

I wouldn't dare actually wash mine in a machine, the result would probably be toddler sized!  I have been known to power hose it though  after a particularly mucky day (slurry, nice place to fall off!  :grin: :crazy that worked pretty well and didn't get it soaking wet either.


----------



## marmalade76 (26 November 2009)

I have put a wool hacking jacket in the machine on a wool wash with spin turned down to minimum with no shrinking, but I don't think I would risk it with a hunt coat.


----------



## kick_On (26 November 2009)

If not too bad i let dry and they use a stiff nail brush, but if it's been through the wars or i've joined the tumble club......... When i get home to yard, wash with cold water from hose pipe and let hang in barn to dry naturally.


----------



## MrWoof (26 November 2009)

Sponge off mud Saturday evening or Sunday morning (and I do not wish to hear any excuses please).
If a very wet sponge is required, then do use it. 
Hang in the kitchen or somewhere warm but do not dry out at a vast rate of knots. Then just brush off residue.
I would not even consider putting a "proper" Wool Hunt Coat into a washing machine as a serious danger of the outer shrinking to miniscule proportions and lining then hanging.
Also, Dry Cleaning b*****s up the nap and even "proofing" is a waste of time and money really.
Patience, warm air and elbow grease really but in the right environment, should dry within 2/3 days. Otherwise, get a cheap "spare" off ebay.


----------



## Irishcobs (26 November 2009)

Normally I let the mud dry and brush it off.
Once we power hosed it as I came off in very muddy, stagnant water. It took about a week to dry hanging over a radiator.

At the end of the season or if it is looking very grubby during, I get it dry cleaned.


----------



## Twizzel (26 November 2009)

I got mine dry cleaned at the beginning of the season, it came back spotless, it had been through the dry cleaner machine 5 times as they wouldn't let me have it back with a spot on it. I had it dry cleaned again last week as it was filthy and it's come up really well.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (26 November 2009)

sponge off, let dry, brush off then vaccum the grubby bits to suck the dust out!!


----------



## MrWoof (26 November 2009)

..... then vaccum the grubby bits to suck the dust out!!

I have never thought of that - obvious really in hindsight. 
I will try next time and also pass on.
Thank you very much.


----------



## corran (26 November 2009)

I use a really stiff brush (floor scrubbing type) on mine, use a damp sponge only in an emergency and have it dry cleaned one a year. Quite disgusting now i think about it


----------



## samnpaddy (27 November 2009)

well thanks for all your replies - looks like i'll stick to the scrubbing brush and elbow grease!! but the vacuuming sounds like a really good idea - i will definitely try that!!  x


----------



## Herne (30 November 2009)

If you have a good quality coat, don't dry clean it because it will make the wool less waterproof. 

Rainwater, stiff brush and elbow grease are what is needed. (Rainwater because tap water often has chemicals in it that will also affect the natural waterproofing of the wool).

My coat seldom takes more then 48 hourse to dry from a through soaking. If you hunt more often than you need for your coat to dry, then you should try to get another coat if poss.


----------



## camilla4 (30 November 2009)

well thanks for all your replies - looks like i'll stick to the scrubbing brush and elbow grease!! but the vacuuming sounds like a really good idea - i will definitely try that!!  x
		
Click to expand...

If you decide to vacuum do watch the buttons - they can come off more easily than you think with a strong suction!


----------

